

How to Become a Good Theoretical Physicist - anusinha
http://www.staff.science.uu.nl/~hooft101/theorist.html

======
gwillen
Gerard 't Hooft, the author of this page, is surely one of the smartest people
alive, with a Nobel Prize in physics. I'm excited to see that he's set forth a
course of study; I only got to study a little bit of physics while getting my
CS degree, and it's great to have guidance on how to pick up where I left off.

------
moistgorilla
Thankyou for this. It's amazing how many free resources are out their for
those that look hard enough. It's even better when someone takes their time to
lay out a path for people to follow.

~~~
ekm2
By no less than a Nobel Prize laureate.

------
da-bacon
A nice list. The only area I'd add is statistics. Eventually the theory's got
to be tested, and understanding the methods experimentalists use is very
useful in navigating that world.

